
Trump's campaign's marketing team manipulated Reddit  to get front page - nitin_flanker
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/593469a8e4b062a6ac0ad0fc
======
colinbartlett
> This post from The Huffington Post Contributor Platform is no longer
> available on our site.

~~~
roblabla
[https://archive.fo/pZ9zb](https://archive.fo/pZ9zb)

------
LyndsySimon
How is this news? It's just marketing.

I agree that the organizations doing these sorts of things should be brought
to light, but it's not like this isn't business as usual for all sides - and
for that matter, not limited to politics.

------
bogeyy
Turned out to be fake news. I found the debunking of the story to be more
relevant to HN than the story itself. Details:
[http://i.magaimg.net/img/pao.png](http://i.magaimg.net/img/pao.png)

